# mit VisualBasic Datenbausteine aus SPS Projekt öffnen



## PeterBroggs (20 September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand von euch eine Möglichkeit, Datenbausteine aus einem SPS Projekt zu öffnen und diese einzusehen?  
Ich meine damit nicht den Zugriff auf eine SPS, sondern Zugriff auf das SPS Projekt im "S7Proj"-Ordner. Ich weiß, dass man dazu die *.s7p Datei im Root des Projektes öffnen muss. Leider suche ich bislang vergebens, nach vorhandenen Strukturen oder Schnittstellen, die so etwas ermöglichen.
Es muss nicht zwingend VisualBasic sein, es kann auch jede andere x-beliebige Sprache sein, nur ist VisualBasic einfach zu handhaben.

Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar. 

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus für die Mühe.  

Gruß Peter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 September 2006)

PeterBroggs schrieb:


> Leider suche ich bislang vergebens, nach vorhandenen Strukturen oder Schnittstellen, die so etwas ermöglichen.
> Es muss nicht zwingend VisualBasic sein, es kann auch jede andere x-beliebige Sprache sein, nur ist VisualBasic einfach zu handhaben.



Hallo,

von uns gibt es genau dafür eine Win32-DLL. 
Diese ermöglicht das Lesen von Datenbausteine 
aus S7-Projekten mit Auflösung der UDTs usw:

ACCON-AGLink S7-Symbolik Pro

(Unterüberschrift Symbolische Operanden)

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## bs (20 September 2006)

Im Step7 ist die Komadoschnittstelle intergiert. Über VB kann man S7-Quellen Exportieren, Importieren und Übersetzen. Im Prinzip kann man mit VB alles machen, was auch der Simatic Manager kann.
Du kannst also deine DB extern als Quelle erstellen, in S7-Projekt importieren und dann übersetzen.
Eine Möglichkeit Datenbausteine im S7-Projekt direkt anzusprechen ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------

